# crickets vs grashopppers



## slink (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi all,

I was wondering if theres a big difference between crix and hoppers? The reason I ask is there are some mantids they warn not to feed crix and I wondered if a hopper would be any different?

jason talbott


----------



## Leah (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes, there is. Crickets have only what you feed them inside, whereas hoppers have all kinds of different things they've eaten. Empty, however, they are pretty similar (species dependent, etc..)


----------

